# a** hole owner/instrutor



## May Wang

doing a groupon at this kickboxing gym. not sure why but coach there is bit of a a *** hole and very rude and direct and blunt
one time went to shelf and took pair boxing gloves(huge stack boxing gloves) assuming they are loaners for clients to use, he says they belonged to someone and said take them off and put it back-he says this in a really rude harsh direct way. i mean how would i have known it belonged to someone. im new there

another time while he was demostrating the cross punch infront of the class he shows us how to do it and then shows us the improper way to do it and then he points to me and says you do it that way out loud(improper way to do it).
kind embrassed me infront of class and isnt that unprofessional. 

he'll show me us a technique and if it isnt up to his standard he'll act rude and yell at you. i wasn't doing the foot work part right , and he pretended to take a big kick to my leg but didnt act on it . he seems pissed if you dont get it down pat. 
if he teaches you and your getting it then great but if it takes time he doesn't seem to have the patience .

you think a owner of a gym would be nice to a client who might be a potential member and sign up. i was actually thinking of signing up but wont


----------

